# Strauchpfingstrose auf Staudenpfingstrose veredelt



## Knoblauchkröte (3. Juni 2021)

Hi,

hab im Garten ein  Beispiel von einer "billigen", weil auf den Wurzelstock von Paeonia lactiflora-Hybriden "veredelten", __ Strauchpfingstrose

links blüht die weiße P. rocki-Hybride (P. suffruticosa), recht der Staudenpfigstrosenaustrieb daneben kommt aus der Wurzel - ich lasse ihn erstmal stehen da Blütenknopen tragend, wenn es ne einfachblühende Unterlage ist darf sie ruhig stehen bleiben, ansonsten heißt es "kastrieren"

 MfG Frank


----------



## Annett (3. Juni 2021)

Hallo Frank. 

Ich wusste gar nicht, dass das so gemacht wird. 
Leider ist meine schöne, große __ Strauchpfingstrose am alten Teich geblieben. Und hier am neuen Grundstück habe ich nur ein paar unbekannte, derzeit blühunwillige Staudenpfingstrosen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (3. Juni 2021)

Hi Annett,

das sind halt die preiswerten Strauchpaeonien für < 20€ aus Baumärkten, Gartencentern ect. Wurzelechte Strauchpaeonien brauchen bis auf Paeonia rockii über Aussaat oder Vredlug  auf Rokii-Sämlinge meißt einige ahre Kulturzeit und sind daher untr 30-40€ eigentlich nicht zu bekommen (die hier hatte 14,95€ gekoset)

MfG Frank


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (3. Juni 2021)

scheiß tastatur, wird mal wieder Zeit fürne neue


----------



## troll20 (3. Juni 2021)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> scheiß tastatur, wird mal wieder Zeit für eine neue


Oder für ein paar neue Finger


----------



## Annett (4. Juni 2021)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> scheiß tastatur, wird mal wieder Zeit fürne neue


Vielleicht einfach mal gut ausschütteln? 

*duckundwech*


----------



## Knipser (4. Juni 2021)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> scheiß tastatur, wird mal wieder Zeit fürne neue


Hi Frank
Die Ferngesteuerten brauchen neue Batterien, sauberpusten mit Pressluft hilft auch - und nicht immer wegschmeißen.
Willi


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (24. Juni 2021)

die Staudenunterlage hat die Tage geblüht. Ist ne einfachblühende rosafarbene P. lactiflora-Hybride, darf also stehen bleiben

MfG Frank


----------



## Chelmon1 (24. Juni 2021)

Jetzt hast du zwei zum Preis von einer. Guter Baumarkt


----------

